# Pregnant after ectopic - first scan advice



## baby_love

I have just found out I am pregnant after an ectopic pregnancy in November 2011. I am extremely delighted and scared.

I was just wondering when is the earliest you can see anything on a scan? My hospital told me in November just to call whenever I would get pregnant again and they would scan to ensure its implanted in the right place. Is 5 weeks to early to actually see anything?


----------



## colta

I'm in the same boat as you... I just found out I'm pregnant today and I'm so nervous. 

I called my dr today and made an appointment for my first visit. I'll be about 5wks 4days pregnant. From what I understand, they may be able to see the gestational sack by then.

I hope things work out for the both of us... fingers crossed!


----------



## croydongirl

I think the middle to the end of 5 weeks they can usually see something, but if can wait until 6 weeks you should see a heartbeat too :) Congratulations! Wishing you all the best.


----------



## bananaz

At 5 weeks I believe you'll probably see thickened uterine lining, a gestational sac and maybe a yolk sac. If it's toward the end of the week you might see a fetal pole (perhaps even with a heartbeat), but don't be discouraged if you don't. Good luck!


----------



## heart tree

I don't want to worry you, but they should be checking your hcg levels every 48 hours until they are able to see something. My last pregnancy before this one was ectopic in July. You are at higher risk for another ectopic after you've had one, even if you've had your tube removed, which I did. The second I found out I was pregnant, they were taking bloods every 48 hours to make sure they were doubling properly. If they weren't, that's an indication of an ectopic. Luckily, mine doubled perfectly. I went in for my first scan at 5 weeks due to some pink spotting. They saw something, but couldn't tell if it was a sac or a blood clot. I went back in at 5+5. My hormone levels were 11,000. They should have seen a gestational sac and fetal pole. They saw what they thought was a gestational sac but it looked irregular and no fetal pole. They also thought they saw a blood clot. They told me they still couldn't rule out another ectopic, but it looked less likely that it was. But they told me I would probably miscarry because they couldn't see a fetal pole and my hcg levels were so high. I got another scan two days later at 6 weeks and everything looked perfect with a little heartbeat. 

It is stressful after an ectopic, but it is also important to be very closely monitored as they can be dangerous.

All that being said, congrats on your new pregnancy! I hope this is your keeper!


----------



## baby_love

Thanks everyone. I have got my appointment for 6 Feb and I will be 5+2. Really hope all is ok but I will update you all.

xx


----------

